# Hello from Maine



## christmasisland (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello all! I'm new to sailing and am currently using a friends Tanzer 22 this summer to learn. My wife and I are loving it! I'm sailing around Portland, ME and I've learned to stay out of the lee of islands!

Our plans are to move south next year, buy a live-a-board, practice another year then take off to Europe.

Mike


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, it sounds like great plan. Hope it all comes together for you. Welcome to the Net, also. Good place to meet fellow sailors and learn alot. Hope to hear lots more from you. I've read your other post on extreme heeling. Sounds like you've been baptized.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

welcome,i sail out of portland & tie up at aspasia in south portland.yes the wind has been a little brisk of late,but no fear fog and the july doledrums shall soon be here.if u need any reel time help contact me here although i do wash the rails often ,i dont race..hit solid mid7.5 knots on last good sail but the gps had me up to 12.4 at times .i must have been looking at something else as i never saw it,only recorded it lol ray


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Christmasisland, We're in Portsmouth and headed to Portland & further down east when this low finally moves away. 'sounds like you have a wonderful plan, 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## christmasisland (Jun 16, 2008)

Ray, I have my boat in Southport Marine - how do you like Aspasia?

Aythya, where do you plan on staying while in Portland?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Christmasislaqnd, In the past we've been at CYC and a mooring at Peaks Island. We were always diasappointed in the lack of dinghy access avilable at Portland. We have been told that we might find anchorage and access at that point (forgotten the name) that would be furthest to the right when facing downtown Portland from the water. Do you have any advice for us? We'll probably be cruising in Saturday afternoon. Aythya crew


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

aspasia is a nice diy type of set up,this is my third year there and no problems,just water and elc for the slips .78 a foot ,how much is it at southport?Force that marina is portland yacht services,you can also anchor north of the public mooring on east end beach,its mostly laid back up here so just keep dodging the lobsta buoys&the lobsters are selling cheap!!!enjoy


----------



## christmasisland (Jun 16, 2008)

CaptainForce said:


> Do you have any advice for us?


There are three public dinghy docks: the first is under the Casco Bay bridge on the South Portland side and the second is at the head of the State Pier, the third is at the base of the State Pier on the Portland side. The State Pier is on chart 13292 next to the F Y Priv aid. To find the South Portland dock follow the Fore River SW to the Casco Bay bridge, then on the SW side of the bridge chart 13292 shows the dock extending NW into the Fore River.

Anchoring is allowed (obviously) outside of mooring fields and outside of channels for not more than 14 days. There is no requirement to contact the local Harbor Master but if you need special consideration they monitor vhf.

For shopping I'd recommend the South Portland dock - it's near South Port Marina and a small grocery store (walking distance) and a strip mall (~ 2 miles) with huge grocery store, and other convieniences.

Here's a link to Portland, Me events:

http://www.portlandmaine.com/calendar.php

I hope you bring good weather with you ... it's been crappy here for a few weeks! Safe sailing.


----------



## JaimesBeam (Jul 18, 2009)

*Call if you get up to Mt Desert Island*

If yawl get up to Mt Desert, please give me a call; I'd like to check out your boats!

Jim Baranski, Shalom Orchard Winery, Franklin ME


----------

